# Aquascaping books!



## Wayney (25 May 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but is there any decent aquascaping reading material on the market as I'm trying to nerd-up on as much as possible before starting my first scape. Thanks


----------



## planter (25 May 2008)

Hi,

Take a look at Takashi Amanos 'Nature aquarium world' books. They are a little dated now but I think im right in saying that they were the inspiration for a lot of us using this forum.

Or take a look here http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?lang=en

Enjoy


----------



## Wayney (25 May 2008)

Thanks a lot for that planter  , I'm off to do some serious reading


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 May 2008)

Hi,

The 5 English aquajournals are a great buy, you can get them from both our sponsors. All of the amano books.
Have a look through our links page, there are quite a few links for good inspiration, planter posted just one of them.
Have a look at the aquatic gardeners assosiation website and the compotitons, there are countless scapes to study and the judges comments are worth reading.

Graeme.


----------



## Wayney (25 May 2008)

Thanks Graeme,


I've been looking at all the AGA competition entries from about 2000 onwards and all I can say is WOW!!!! 
Absolutely stunning scapes(including George's entries)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 May 2008)

Hey, mine is in there too!!!


----------



## Wayney (25 May 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hey, mine is in there too!!!




Oooops  ....Ahem...I'm sure i mentioned yours as well....someone must have deleted your name


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2008)

Shameless plug time...

Every month I feature a Great Planted Tank in PFK magazine.  I interview talented aquascapers and photos of their tanks are featured.  So far we've had Peter Kirwan (zig from UKAPS), Tom Messanger (UKAPS) and Roy Deki (US).

Future features will include Steven Chong (US/Japan), Tom Barr (US), Dan Crawford (UKAPS founder) and plenty more.


----------



## Wayney (26 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Shameless plug time...
> 
> Every month I feature a Great Planted Tank in PFK magazine.  I interview talented aquascapers and photos of their tanks are featured.  So far we've had Peter Kirwan (zig from UKAPS), Tom Messanger (UKAPS) and Roy Deki (US).
> 
> Future features will include Steven Chong (US/Japan), Tom Barr (US), Dan Crawford (UKAPS founder) and plenty more.



Nowt wrong with the odd plug here and there George 8) The great planted tank feature is one of the main reasons i buy PFK every month, long may it continue as well


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, thank you kind sir.


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Shameless plug time...
> 
> Every month I feature a Great Planted Tank in PFK magazine.  I interview talented aquascapers and photos of their tanks are featured.  So far we've had Peter Kirwan (zig from UKAPS), Tom Messanger (UKAPS) and Roy Deki (US).
> 
> Future features will include Steven Chong (US/Japan), Tom Barr (US), Dan Crawford (UKAPS founder) and plenty more.



I guess you have to achieve something outstanding to be interviewed


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> The 5 English aquajournals are a great buy,


Which issues are in english? Might order a couple in my next AE order! Thanks


----------



## Wayney (27 May 2008)

TGM have the 5 copies that are in english as well. I'm not sure if AE have got them at the mo


----------



## Graeme Edwards (29 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both our sponsors are the only place im aware you can get them, go online or give them a ring, I have no dout they will help you get all 5! Must haves for the serious scaper!

Cheers.


----------

